

Anything could happen (on Ev Williams) - wumi
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080301/anything-could-happen_pagen_2.html

======
rantfoil
The first paragraph nails it -- Google did less than Yahoo, and wins because
of it. Twitter, likewise. Also: See Flip video camera.

Brilliant.

------
zach
I admit, I was surprised Ev didn't keep plugging on Odeo and try to innovate
beyond iTunes. Especially when I had the "that's it?!" reaction to Twitter
that makes me look like a doofus now. Props to Ev, that goes down as one of
the all time brilliant moves.

